# Why is this crap showing at the top of my page?



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Ambulance chasers...🙄


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's one way to get rid of the crap.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, I don't pick the ads. There are two options to browse ad free - you can run an ad blocker in your browser or become a TLF Supporter.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Sounds like a good suggestion. Thanks'


----------

